# Walking Catfish Delay Delta Flight



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Walking Catfish Delay Delta Flight
> By Dave Demerjian EmailAugust 22, 2008 | 1:30:00 PMCategories: Air Travel, Airports, Autopia WTF? Dept.
> 
> Catfish
> ...


http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/08/four-catfish-on.html


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

We fish entheusiests would have loved to see that but I'm sure the crew and passengers weren't too thrilled with it. lol


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was on a flight to Melbourne once, and after a 12 hour flight, we were delayed by a snake on the runway. I was surprised after the long flight, most of the people were actually understanding and positive about being delayed. Obviously there were a few people that just wanted to run over the thing, but that doesn't surprise me either.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well thats stupid... they released an invasive species back into the wild.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Would it hurt the plane to run them over?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Fishfirst said:


> Well thats stupid... they released an invasive species back into the wild.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> released an invasive species back into the wild


I thought that was illegal in Florida. If you go fishing and catch an exotic, you are supposed to keep it, not throw it back.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're airplane people, what do they know about ecology?

Yes, it could be a big problem for the planes to run over them. They have big sharp spines which could pop a tire ( a million to one chance of that, but they have to eliminate all possible known hazards ) or otherwise go *squish* and become a slick greasy spot that somehow makes the plane skid. Again, no real chance of it, but that's red tape for you.


----------

